# WTS: SureFire 618FA Weapon light for Remmington 870



## Arrow 4 (Aug 1, 2011)

Guys I have a NEW in box/Never opened SureFire 618FA weapon light for the Remmington 870 shotgun. These sell new for around $310.

$250 shipped to your door (CONUS)

Thanks

Arrow 4


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 1, 2011)

I will give you $85 that includes shipping


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 1, 2011)

The economy sucks and I just went from a 1000 sqft house to a 3500. I have NO money


----------



## Headshot (Aug 1, 2011)

He's not lying, you wouldn't believe how many times I've heard people say he doesn't have a lick of cents.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 1, 2011)

Polar Bear, if you are living in a 3,500 SQF house your price is $999.95


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 2, 2011)

How about if you're living in a hotel room in Tok, Alaska with everything you own in a 8' truck bed trailer, 6' truck bed with box, and CUCV?


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 2, 2011)

Arrow 4 said:


> Polar Bear, if you are living in a 3,500 SQF house your price is $999.95


I had to sell guns to buy it, take pitty on a brother!!!!!


----------



## Arrow 4 (Aug 2, 2011)

SOLD Pending funds - for $1.03 to a guy living under a bridge, sorry PB.

Okay, seriously, SOLD


----------

